# Time Warner (Spectrum) Cable VS Direct TV......getting a new house soon and have to decide.



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I had DirectTV about 10 years ago and it seemed like every time the wind blew or it sprinkled it went out. Switched to TW ever since then and love their reliability, but man their pricey.

How is DirectTV reliability now, any better?

Pros/Cons on each appreciated


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Your dish was not aligned or mounted properly. Or maybe a loose mount. More powerful satellites are up in the last 10 years. TW is not in this town. But, like the commercial that used run, the local cable company and AT&T always have trucks in the neighborhood. I think Directv is the best. Customer for a long time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have direct tv and the only times I have trouble is when it storms with heavy rain or the dish gets to much snow on it. but my dish is mounted on a post on our back deck so the snow can easily be removed. another good thing about dish is I take it with me on hunting, fishing, and camping trips. I have a tripod stand and one of the round dishes that I can set up in minutes and align the dish. good luck, choose wisely.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

TW just raised my rates. Not happy. When I had direct TV, I had no problem. Same with Dish. When I had DTV, there was no internet available. But, now they are hooked with ATT I think. If you dont need super fast internet, its fine. ahh, I dont need super fast Internet, so I might be switching myself. I dont know yet.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

does your property have unrestricted line of sight to the south west? If not, your dish can't face the way it needs to. Trees block reception as well.. Direct tv also requires you to sign a contract. Plenty of horror stories there. At least if you don't like Spectrum, you can change. I'd start there and see what you think.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I was a subscriber with Dish Network for over 25+ years. The monthly fees ($200/month) just got to expensive. I also had Time Warner as my internet provider ($60/month). We just got Fiber-optic in the area and switched over for half the cost.
There's just no incentive for long term loyal subscribers until you cancel the service. Oh yeah, they will give you a couple of free movies a year, really.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wait til you try and cancel the free channels before getting charged (nfl ticket and movie channels)..wow what a struggle that was...ended up still getting billed for them after canceling several times...satellite sucks and its waaaay too expensive...directv has the worst customer service out there with time warner not far behind...good luck with that...still waiting for the day when you can pick the channels you want and only pay for those channels, not 300 channels that you dont watch...it's a monopoly and its BS.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> does your property have unrestricted line of sight to the south west? If not, your dish can't face the way it needs to. Trees block reception as well..


I originally purchased and installed my own satellite equipment. Set it up facing the correct direction (azimuth/zenith)but once a walnut tree got too large I had a technician come out to see why my reception was spotty. He adjusted it to a satellite in the south east.
This was after a lot of tree trimming and head scratching. LOL.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I am amazed at what people pay for a TV signal.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TW or whatever they want to call themselves is evil, pure evil. 

I stream everything through a media player. You need a good internet signal, but I refuse to pay for 500 channels of crap I don't want!!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Remember prime star? LOL!

Direct gives you a cheap price for first year,but goes up the 2nd year and really goes up for the 3rd year. Dish pretty much stays the same.

Or you could do what my sister in law does. Get direct tv for the cheap 1st year price and complain/threaten them that you'll yank it out before paying the 2nd and 3rd year increases.It works for her, but she is a tight wad, LOL!

I've had them both plus a small tv outfit out of lime.Never again will I go the direct tv route.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

TW raises your monthly rate every year whether they need to or not. You have to call and argue with them and then they offer you a special which is really not a deal but they make you think you did alright. Pay TV would be alright if you could pick and choose which channels you really wanted to see but that is not the case. If you get any premium channels the costs really go up .


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Spectrum stinks,I`m going to go streaming everything.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

We cancelled TW and Dish over the last couple years and went with the amazon fire box and stick.. Got the kids new tv's and got the wife a new 4k. Cancelling dish has paid for the tv's and the fire tv in the first year.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BlueMax said:


> I am amazed at what people pay for a TV signal.


As I am amazed at what people pay for fishing gear... Truck, boat, fishing gear, etc. etc.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> TW or whatever they want to call themselves is evil, pure evil.
> 
> I stream everything through a media player. You need a good internet signal, but I refuse to pay for 500 channels of crap I don't want!!!


This must be something like my buddy's Son was talking about. He's going to be moving into a townhouse and I asked if they have cable or satellite. Said he didn't need either because he has a "smart" TV. Also said he knew a guy who could program a "stick" for him, whatever that means. I'm not up on all the gizmos. 



KaGee said:


> As I am amazed at what people pay for fishing gear... Truck, boat, fishing gear, etc. etc.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.


Yeah, but you need fishing and hunting gear! You don't really NEED TV.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have time warner(spectrum) now and it is a lot different than when I had it a few years ago. We had dish network for 2 years and that was horrible service and customer service. Our house has a great line of sight no trees were in the way of blocking the signal. If it rained or was windy we would loose the signal. 

Now this new Time warner-spectrum service we have is different in a few ways than before. For one demand content they don't have the complete season of TV shows. Another is we notices that after scanning the channels they don't give you the amount of channels they used to.

I am happy with it for now since the main reason we got cable back was to up on the new season of the Walking Dead and Game of Thrones.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

When you mentioned the walking dead did you mean the Browns or the Buckeyes ?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

TW is pricey but generally reliable. We have a package of just about every channel available with all of the ones we watch in HD. The package also includes 50 mbps internet, Showtime, Epix and Starz, 4 HD cable boxes (master box has DVR with the recorded shows available on all the HD boxes/tvv's) and 1 digital non HD box for a net price of $205/month.

Having said that we will be switching to WOW cable once it becomes available in our area as they offer far better pricing.

We are retired and we watch a lot of tv or use the internet after the boat and house are ready for winter until boat launch time


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Whaler said:


> When you mentioned the walking dead did you mean the Browns or the Buckeyes ?


LOL!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Surprised that this hasn't been mentioned yet. 

I have an old Playstation 3 and signed up for Playstation Vue. I have their middle tier package for just under $40/month. I bought an Amazon Fire TV box and use it to watch the channels on Vue. There is no contract, and the price is right.. I have the subscription to watch some sports then cancel it the months that I don't.

It does require high speed internet but I had that anyways. I really like Vue so far and would recommend you guys looking into it. 

I believe that you're required to have a Playstation device to sign up, but you should be able to find a used PS3 on Craigslist or ebay for under $100. 

Vue allows you to stream on up to 10 different devices simultaneously, which is better than Sling TV - at least from what I recall when I had Sling. It also allows you to schedule and record shows that you want to watch.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been cable free for 5 years and havnt looked back. Between netflick, roku, Hulu, there is really no point in cable or dish anymore. For $100 a month there isnt anything i cant stream. The only thing you have to get used to is the delay in uploads unless it is streamed live. It took about a year to get used to the delay after that i now watch anything i want when i want.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Are there outdoor types of channels available with the ones like Netflix or Roku??


----------



## johnwells (Feb 5, 2011)

I had Time Warner Cable until this past October. My bill was up to $219 a month for phone, 15 Meg Internet, and extended basic cable. I installed an antenna in my attic and got sling tv. I have a 30 Meg connection using my own modem for $50 a month and pay $40 a month for sling blue and orange package. So far I am really happy with it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

miked913 said:


> Are there outdoor types of channels available with the ones like Netflix or Roku??


No


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm willing to pay the little extra for Time Warner. Their customer service is great, I was never put on hold. They'll send a tech out the same day sometimes.
We have premium cable tv with dvr, internet with turbo and telephone service. My wife can call her family anywhere in the European Union for free. That alone save me bunches.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have AT&T, they're moderately reliable, maybe an 8 of 10, not thrilled w/the cost for their service, $200 for 2 phone lines, 3 TV's, 1 DVR, and medium speed internet but don't have any of the outdoor channels I'd like ... all the services are overpriced ... my son has TW at school and it seems pricey for what they have ... have a couple friends that live in the boonies and have dish set-ups, they still have problems in really bad weather ... you still have to pay for internet somehow ... AT&T raises the bill every year, you have to call and raise hell with them, sometimes threaten to change before they give you the "preferred rate" again, which they should in the first place ... they make a lot of extra $$ with people that don't pay attention and just pay the bill, $15-20 more a month for 2-3 hundred thousand subscribers is a nice chunk of change ...WOW wasn't bad, I'd use them again


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

We switched back to time warner from wow after about 6 months of wow. TW had the better channel lineup so I guess I just have to call them once a year and threaten to cancel and the Direct tv lineup that I wanted ended up costing significantly more than TW. We don't do the dvr boxes that drive the cost up, most everything we miss is available in some form of streaming through a firestick and other apps/websites. TW has agreements with just about every cable channel to stream sports and shows which is cool.

Seems like their customer service has improved some.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

There is outdoor channels on hulu and roku and fire stick, some of them you have to pay for and some of them you dont.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

The Mrs used to scratch the checks for bills but I've recently took over. And to my dismay, we pay $239 a month to TWC for internet and cable!!! Thats gonna stop-- We have upper speed internet, Showtime (only for the series Homeland), an extra sports package (for Sportsman channel), and they bang us for this and that. Sickening especially when I qualify for a great package with DTV .... things are gonna change --


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Junebug2320 said:


> The Mrs used to scratch the checks for bills but I've recently took over. And to my dismay, we pay $239 a month to TWC for internet and cable!!! Thats gonna stop-- We have upper speed internet, Showtime (only for the series Homeland), an extra sports package (for Sportsman channel), and they bang us for this and that. Sickening especially when I qualify for a great package with DTV .... things are gonna change --


I'm paying that or over that too...gonna have to stop...ridiculous.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bassattacker said:


> There is outdoor channels on hulu and roku and fire stick, some of them you have to pay for and some of them you dont.


I know theres none on netflix and I thought hulu and roku were basically the same as netflix...never have tried them.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Can't believe you guys pay that much. That's more than my car payment and auto insurance.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I retired from teaching/coaching two years ago. I bought a business direct selling essential services (gas, electric, satellite, cell phone, and home automation). We rep DishTv and DirectTv. Dish has a deal right now beginning as low as $39.99/mo. This is a guaranteed price for 2 years. I would be more than happy to work with you on getting you set up with what you want.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of DTV. I hate the guide and I don't feel like setting up the channels I watch in the guide. Why should ya have to do the work? I'll likely go cable free somehow when this/final year of my contract is up. Price went up in 2nd year as others have said. 

Every 3 or 4 months some real heavy accent calls to "reward" me with some free programming for 3 months after which i'd be charged. When i signed for DTV I took screen shots of the online convo as I did it thru the chat on DTV dot com. I told them not to offer me the free HBO bull because i'd forget and they'd charge me. When they called upon final setup I confirmed they were not giving me that free garbage. I got the bill for 4th month and was charged for it. 

Direct TV is annoying. All cable Dish etc is pricey. In the summertime if I'm not busy working 50+ hours, I'm trying to fish, camp or drive somewhere. So why have cable at all. I either listen the tribe on 1100am or am sitting in some cheap seats. I don't need STO for that, plus i'd have to upgrade my DTV subscription again.......


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Firestick in my opinion is a cheaper route


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Havoc said:


> Firestick in my opinion is a cheaper route


Are you talking about the Kodi app?


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Antenna is the way to go, free.... every month.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

TDD11 said:


> Can't believe you guys pay that much. That's more than my car payment and auto insurance.


Did you walk to school uphill both ways barefoot in the snow?  

Kidding....

$200 doesn't cover my car payment...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

$200 doesn't cover my car payment, but there's no way I'd pay $200 a month to watch TV.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

We've had Directv for quite few years. Called them every once in a while to see what they could do to lower my bill. Answer: not much. Also had CBell for phone and internet. Dropped both of them this week. DTV just went to $119 and CBell was $120. Switched to Spectrum and will be saving $80 on all three services. Could be more but in order to get all channels we watch I had to go with the higher channel group. No contract, can change programming anytime. 

When I called DTV to cancel service they said we can lower my bill to $75 and upgrade equipment. I asked why didn't they do that the last time I talked to them. Got no answer. Too late now.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

huh... now I feel silly


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> We've had Directv for quite few years. Called them every once in a while to see what they could do to lower my bill. Answer: not much. Also had CBell for phone and internet. Dropped both of them this week. DTV just went to $119 and CBell was $120. Switched to Spectrum and will be saving $80 on all three services. Could be more but in order to get all channels we watch I had to go with the higher channel group. No contract, can change programming anytime.
> 
> When I called DTV to cancel service they said we can lower my bill to $75 and upgrade equipment. I asked why didn't they do that the last time I talked to them. Got no answer. Too late now.


My bill with spectrum after year or just went up to 200.00. They claim there is nothing they can do to lower it...


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Like the old saying goes, Money talks and $&%#* walks. I keep hearing people complain about the price of WTC, DISH or what ever. I would like to see what would happen if a lot of people would cancel there TV carrier. Then lets see if the price adjusts it sefl. Remember antenna is free, you may not receive everything you want, but it will be something. I think TV is full of reruns and comericals, not to mention the programing stinks. IMO people in to day secotiy have more money than brains. Tech s nice but how much do we need, it is not cheap.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

tried an antenna,one on the roof, reception was terrible.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

one3 said:


> Like the old saying goes, Money talks and $&%#* walks. I keep hearing people complain about the price of WTC, DISH or what ever. I would like to see what would happen if a lot of people would cancel there TV carrier. Then lets see if the price adjusts it sefl. Remember antenna is free, you may not receive everything you want, but it will be something. I think TV is full of reruns and comericals, not to mention the programing stinks. IMO people in to day secotiy have more money than brains. Tech s nice but how much do we need, it is not cheap.



(I keep hearing people complain about the price of WTC, DISH or what ever. I would like to see what would happen if a lot of people would cancel there TV carrier.)

I don't know about others, but I'm sure my wife would bury an axe into the side of my boat if I dropped her cable TV and DVR.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> TW or whatever they want to call themselves is evil, pure evil.
> 
> I stream everything through a media player. You need a good internet signal, but I refuse to pay for 500 channels of crap I don't want!!!


Same here! A couple of modified Amazon Fire Sticks and all the TV shows, movies EVERY NFL NBA and NHL game for free with high speed internet!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> Same here! A couple of modified Amazon Fire Sticks and all the TV shows, movies EVERY NFL NBA and NHL game for free with high speed internet!


That's only gonna last so long. They have contracted the developer of nagra 3 encryptions. If anyone was ever in the Satellite hacking game they know how that put an end to all the free tv.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

bassattacker said:


> I have been cable free for 5 years and havnt looked back. Between netflick, roku, Hulu, there is really no point in cable or dish anymore. For $100 a month there isnt anything i cant stream. The only thing you have to get used to is the delay in uploads unless it is streamed live. It took about a year to get used to the delay after that i now watch anything i want when i want.


We too have been cable free going on 5 years. We have internet which we pay $49 a month for and subscribe to Netflix $8 a month and my son has Amazon Prime, free since he is a college student so we get plenty of movies and shows to watch through these sources. I also installed a 8 bay bow tie antenna in my attic that cost $60, we receive 72 channels HD over that air which is free of course so we have plenty of viewing options and we save about $1,600 a year. I did the same at our cabin in Tn, I had to install a signal amplifier along with the antenna and together it cost me $100; we are able to pull in 48 HD over the air channels down there, all free. Granted you have to deal with commercials with over the air television and you do not get premium channels like you do with cable but we have saved $8,000 over 5 years by doing away with cable TV; just the thought that I would have spent that kind of money for cable is frightening. Since we made up our mind, I have not regretted the decision to cut the cable one bit and encourage others to do the same. To find out how many channels you can get with an antenna, go to this site and put your address in and it will calculate it for you and I can verify that it is accurate. https://www.antennaweb.org/Address


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bajuski said:


> (I keep hearing people complain about the price of WTC, DISH or what ever. I would like to see what would happen if a lot of people would cancel there TV carrier.)
> 
> I don't know about others, but I'm sure my wife would bury an axe into the side of my boat if I dropped her cable TV and DVR.


I remember when there was talk of everyone not buy gas for day.. theory being thered be so much extra gas the price would have to drop


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Dovans said:


> I remember when there was talk of everyone not buy gas for day.. theory being thered be so much extra gas the price would have to drop


I remember that. Besides the fact the there is no way there would ever be enough unity for that to happen, the only people it would hurt are the people who own the gas stations.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I just want internet, no TV and phone is prepaid by the minute. Who has the best internet-only deal?

I got an air antenna and Linda can watch her WBNS for 24/7, that's the only channel she wants.

Edited to add, if you go with an air antenna you'll probably have to dig into your TV's menu to find "air" as an antenna setting, then let it search for channels. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Price wise, frontier is the cheapest for my area for Internet only. However, Frontier service is awful and their equipment is junk. I'm about to pay for Internet only and I'm going with time warner. I've had frontier for the last 5 years, but only because I had no other choice for where I lived. I moved into town now and couldn't wait to call frontier and tell them to cancel all services and delete my contact.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dovans said:


> tried an antenna,one on the roof, reception was terrible.


Dovans, have you tried using a digital converter to pick up the network side channels?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> Dovans, have you tried using a digital converter to pick up the network side channels?


ya.. tried multitude of things. amplifiers, and such. I would get signal but not strong enough. TV would go black.. than an image, then back to black


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I bought a better antenna from Amazon for about $50. It will get every major broadcast channel, but the bad thing is that I have to move it around if I change from one difficult to get station to another. Basically, NBC and CBS work no matter where i put it, but for Fox or ABC I have to move it to get the signal tuned in. Also, I'm way out in Sunbury. If I were closer to Columbus, I would expect less difficulty.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> We too have been cable free going on 5 years. We have internet which we pay $49 a month for and subscribe to Netflix $8 a month and my son has Amazon Prime, free since he is a college student so we get plenty of movies and shows to watch through these sources. I also installed a 8 bay bow tie antenna in my attic that cost $60, we receive 72 channels HD over that air which is free of course so we have plenty of viewing options and we save about $1,600 a year. I did the same at our cabin in Tn, I had to install a signal amplifier along with the antenna and together it cost me $100; we are able to pull in 48 HD over the air channels down there, all free. Granted you have to deal with commercials with over the air television and you do not get premium channels like you do with cable but we have saved $8,000 over 5 years by doing away with cable TV; just the thought that I would have spent that kind of money for cable is frightening. Since we made up our mind, I have not regretted the decision to cut the cable one bit and encourage others to do the same. To find out how many channels you can get with an antenna, go to this site and put your address in and it will calculate it for you and I can verify that it is accurate. https://www.antennaweb.org/Address


According to that, I can receive "up to 1 channels" in my location, and I just moved into the middle of town. Lol


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> I bought a better antenna from Amazon for about $50. It will get every major broadcast channel, but the bad thing is that I have to move it around if I change from one difficult to get station to another. Basically, NBC and CBS work no matter where i put it, but for Fox or ABC I have to move it to get the signal tuned in. Also, I'm way out in Sunbury. If I were closer to Columbus, I would expect less difficulty.


I researched antennas thoroughly before I made a purchase and did not want a rotating antenna but needed one that could be position to receive signals from multiple directions. That is why I bought an 8 panel bow tie antenna as you can position 4 panels in one direction and 4 panels in another to maximize the number of channels you will receive. I live north of Cincinnati and I have 4 panels directed toward Cincy and 4 panels directed toward Dayton so I pick up signals from both of these cities a total of 72; there is some redundancy on a few of the networks but I get a wide variety of viewing options. I bought the same antenna for Tn, I have 4 panels pointed toward Chattanooga and the other 4 panels pointed at Knoxville. We are located about 60 miles from either of these two cities but I pull 48 channels total from both locations with the use of a signal amplifier. Utilizing the signal finder from antennaweb.org it will give you the vector lines along with the signal strength which will allow you to precisely direct any antenna for optimal signal strength.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

beaver said:


> According to that, I can receive "up to 1 channels" in my location, and I just moved into the middle of town. Lol


That is why I suggest people use that website before they make a decision on whether or not cutting the cable is an option. 60 miles is typically the maximum range for a quality antenna, a signal amplifier will make a huge difference in reception as well. This website claims I should only pick up 11 channels in Tn which was pretty darn accurate with the first antenna we installed down there. After buying a better one, the 8 panel bow tie with a signal amplifier, it boosted that up to 48 channels.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

flyman01 said:


> I researched antennas thoroughly before I made a purchase and did not want a rotating antenna but needed one that could be position to receive signals from multiple directions. That is why I bought an 8 panel bow tie antenna as you can position 4 panels in one direction and 4 panels in another to maximize the number of channels you will receive. I live north of Cincinnati and I have 4 panels directed toward Cincy and 4 panels directed toward Dayton so I pick up signals from both of these cities a total of 72; there is some redundancy on a few of the networks but I get a wide variety of viewing options. I bought the same antenna for Tn, I have 4 panels pointed toward Chattanooga and the other 4 panels pointed at Knoxville. We are located about 60 miles from either of these two cities but I pull 48 channels total from both locations with the use of a signal amplifier. Utilizing the signal finder from antennaweb.org it will give you the vector lines along with the signal strength which will allow you to precisely direct any antenna for optimal signal strength.


I looked at those. In hindsight, I wish I had gone with one of them. However, I'm ok with moving my antenae when it is needed. When we stone our fireplace next year I'll make the switch.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know some of these antennas can look rather unsightly which is something I wanted to avoid so I installed it in our attic. Much to my surprise it did not affect the reception, I would assume that I could not get the number of channels I currently do if it had. If it were a metal roof, that would probably have a different outcome but we have asphalt shingles and it does not have any affect.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

If you really want to cut the cord all together and leave it all behind. You have to have a great internet connection:

Amazon Prime $10.99 per month( benefits are more than tv and movies)
Amazon Firestick $39.99 upfront one time cost (unlocked - plenty of diy youtube videos to unlock on your own, very simple) there isnt anything i cant watch that includes PPV. Do watch it though especially if you have children, some of the unlocks have Adult add ons that are NC17

Netflix $9.99

Internet Spectrum $60.00

HD Antenna $40 (upfront one time cost)

My total bill for the month is roughly $90 with taxes and what not and there isn't anything i cant watch and that includes movies in theaters.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

bassattacker said:


> If you really want to cut the cord all together and leave it all behind. You have to have a great internet connection:


Fortunately we now have Fioptics, blazing speed compared to what we had with Time Warner. Only $49 a month, we get faster speed for less money; would never go back to Time Warner/Spectrum, they had the worse customer service imaginable.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice...cant wait til fiber optic is available here.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dropped time warner and got my Direct tv back. Not only cheaper packages but much better to deal with. Like other said. No trouble with dish as long as its mounted and aligned right. Now real bad weather can make it pixelated or go out on rare occasions. But so did time warner. Now that time warner is spectrum, prices here have really jumped higher. By the way dish network and time warner are the same company. Also with time warner my bill kept rising with out notice of why. When Id get around to calling they'd lower it back. But then start climbing again. Many don't call and just pay. Imagine the extra money they get doing that!
This time I went with At&T as they bundle with Directv and Universe. I got one Samsung SG 7 phone free if I bought one. Pretty happy with their service. No dropped calls either.


----------

